# Length Of 0602 (10x22) Lathe For Stand



## herrwood (Sep 1, 2016)

I have the 10x22 lathe on its way here putting together a stand and need to know the actual size that would fit on a stand. They show 46 and 48 " in the specs but not sure if that is the actual size of what will be on stand.
 Stand I have is 34" wide box showed 40 but that measurement included a  topof some wood like material.
 I have a piece of 1/4" aluminum deck plate which is 48" long but not sure about having the extra overhang the stand.


----------



## Baithog (Sep 1, 2016)

Distance measured at the outside of the pillars is 41.25". The chip tray is 47.5". My table is 1 3/4" Maple. I would not put the pillars on 1/4" Aluminum unless it was backed up by something way more substantial. My commercial table is rated at #1000 and one of these days I will add more diagonal bracing. You do not want this thing to fall to the floor!


----------



## herrwood (Sep 1, 2016)

Baithog said:


> Distance measured at the outside of the pillars is 41.25". The chip tray is 47.5". My table is 1 3/4" Maple. I would not put the pillars on 1/4" Aluminum unless it was backed up by something way more substantial. My commercial table is rated at #1000 and one of these days I will add more diagonal bracing. You do not want this thing to fall to the floor!


 Thanks the 41.25 sounds good  . The table is rated at 700 lbs so should be ok with the weight.  I could double up the  plate and get it to 1/2" which should be plenty or


Baithog said:


> Distance measured at the outside of the pillars is 41.25". The chip tray is 47.5". My table is 1 3/4" Maple. I would not put the pillars on 1/4" Aluminum unless it was backed up by something way more substantial. My commercial table is rated at #1000 and one of these days I will add more diagonal bracing. You do not want this thing to fall to the floor!



Length of 41.25 sound good.   The table is rated at 700 lbs and most of the plate would be on the base but you may be right about the thickness I could double it up that would give me 1/2" .


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 1, 2016)

herrwood said:


> I have the 10x22 lathe on its way here putting together a stand and need to know the actual size that would fit on a stand. They show 46 and 48 " in the specs but not sure if that is the actual size of what will be on stand.
> Stand I have is 34" wide box showed 40 but that measurement included a  topof some wood like material.
> I have a piece of 1/4" aluminum deck plate which is 48" long but not sure about having the extra overhang the stand.



If using the stand you pictured , I would put a very substantial top on it.  I would also be concerned with the angle iron legs.  They don't look all that sturdy.  With more than  400 lbs of weight, I could see those legs twisting or folding.  The lathe will also be very top heavy on that stand.

I built my own stand, using a length of 7" channel under the lathe with a welded top of 3" channel and 4" channel for the legs.  My stand weighs in at around 200 lbs.

If you go with your stand, you should consider putting additional bracing close to the bottom of the legs.  Wood could be used for the bracing.  Placing a shelf on top of the bracing will increase the rigidity and give you the added benefit of some storage space.


----------



## herrwood (Sep 1, 2016)

RJSakowski said:


> If using the stand you pictured , I would put a very substantial top on it.  I would also be concerned with the angle iron legs.  They don't look all that sturdy.  With more than  400 lbs of weight, I could see those legs twisting or folding.  The lathe will also be very top heavy on that stand.
> 
> I built my own stand, using a length of 7" channel under the lathe with a welded top of 3" channel and 4" channel for the legs.  My stand weighs in at around 200 lbs.
> 
> If you go with your stand, you should consider putting additional bracing close to the bottom of the legs.  Wood could be used for the bracing.  Placing a shelf on top of the bracing will increase the rigidity and give you the added benefit of some storage space.


 Going by the photos on the grizzly site the lathe does not look that big but based on the replies I think I will hold off on the stand until it arrives
Thanks


----------



## herrwood (Sep 5, 2016)

Lathe arrived  looks good so far .  While the stand in the photo could work I do agree the lathe could use a more substantial support, considering a tool chest base cabinet that would also give me some additional story.


----------

